# ECV



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

HI - Im after a bit of advice on this procedure.  I am 37+3 and on monday (will be 37+5) I am booked in to have this done as naughty baby is breach!

I am anxious and have some concerns - I have already spoken to the labour ward and they have advised me to go along monday and speak to the consultant and if I change my mind when Im there thats fine.

Since then I have more concerns! Its keeping me awake at night I am so worried about it.

At the moment bottom is down, head is up under ribs and babys feet are over her head - if they manage to turn her will she alter position or will I end up with her feet sticking down into my pelvis rather than her head?

Also my biggest concern is the placenta being damaged - it is anterior and right at the top of the womb.  Could it damage it but the damage not occur later in the day when they have finished monitoring me? How would I know if this has happened - same with the cord? Will they do a doppler scan on the cord after the procedure to check the blood flow through it?

Lastly will they make me sign a disclaimer to go ahead with the procedure - I know 100% I will not sign to say I am happy for the procedure to go ahead and should anything happen to the baby I will hold them liable - if this is the case I shall cancel the appointment now as I really am not sure about it all.

On the other hand with a 13 month old at home a section is also not a fantastic option......  

Thanks for reading and hope you can give me some reassurance on this procedure

Nic xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

or maybe you have some advice on turning the baby by other methods.....although at nealry 38 weeks Im sure this is unlikely to work   (willing to give it a go though!)

and just thought of another question....if the babys bottom has dropped down into the pelvis will they not attempt to turn her? I think it may have done this in the past few days as have a lot more pressure down below now (and the head is definately still tucked under my ribs  )

xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

if the bottom is very heavily engaged into the pelvis, they may not
be able to perform the ecv, as it would be very difficult.
The placenta would only be damged during the actual procedure, not after, (although it is rare anyway) so if you were
monitored for a while after the ecv, and that was ok, the placenta would be
ok.
You will be asked to sign a consent form saying that you understand that there is a small chance that you need an emergency section, but they will go through it all with you.

Have a chat to them on the day, and if you still don't feel happy, you don't have to go through with it,

let me know how you get on, in the mean time try kneeling on your hands and knees, as this can help to turn her,

emilycaitlin xx

They will get you to sign a consent form, which will
probably ask you to sign that you understand that an emergency caesarean section may be required, as with everything, nothing is ever 100% safe.


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi

bit of an update for you.....
I went ahead with the ecv but it was unsuccessful - babys bum was too far down into pelvis.  They booked me in for a section on the 4th Jan - which I thought was pushing it a bit because my due date was 6th Jan.....but xmas and new year dictated things a bit there.

However on 23rd December (2 days after attempted ecv) at 3.30am my waters broke!!!! Jessica Louise arrived by section later that morning - 2 weeks early and weighing 6lb 12oz.  Cue panic from me about not being home xmas morning for my other two children!  However I was discharged 6pm xmas eve - PHEW. So a very different xmas to what we had planned but in a nice way  

Thanks for your advice  

Nic xxxxxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

congratulations!!! Glad everything has worked out ok, although a bit of a rush at the end! Glad you got home for Christmas, hope everythings smooth from here!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

